# Kubota L2350 (Small Inspection plate)



## Jerry McNutt (Jan 29, 2019)

Any body have an idea what this 2 inch, tear-drop shaped inspection plate is or does. It si circled in yellow on the attached picture. I am going to install a small loader on this tractor and the bolt that holds the inspection pate in-place will need to be removed. Thanks in advance......Jerry


----------



## mikejantzen2 (2 mo ago)

that should be to set the timing,if you look under the cover the flywheel will be there and if you roll it over there will be tdc and other marks there to set injection timing.


----------



## 2250 (3 mo ago)

Jerry McNutt said:


> Any body have an idea what this 2 inch, tear-drop shaped inspection plate is or does. It si circled in yellow on the attached picture. I am going to install a small loader on this tractor and the bolt that holds the inspection pate in-place will need to be removed. Thanks in advance......Jerry
> View attachment 83354


----------



## 2250 (3 mo ago)

On my L2259DT there is a plate there that you can access adjusting bolts when you have a two stage clutch. I believe it is also for timing.


----------



## 2250 (3 mo ago)

2250 said:


> On my L2259DT there is a plate there that you can access adjusting bolts when you have a two stage clutch. I believe it is also for timing.


When I look closer at yours, it is not like mine. I'd go with the timing comment


----------

